
Setting Up Docker for Windows and WSL to Work Flawlessly - diablo1
https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/setting-up-docker-for-windows-and-wsl-to-work-flawlessly
======
soulclap
It's a lot more fun with WSL 2. Something to get you started:
[https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2020/03/02/docker-in-
wsl...](https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2020/03/02/docker-in-wsl2).

It requires you to sign up for the Windows Insider program though.

Also check this for an annoying issue and a workaround:
[https://github.com/microsoft/WSL/issues/4166](https://github.com/microsoft/WSL/issues/4166).

~~~
megavolcano
WSL2 is being widely released in the next Windows feature update, though
there's no hard date for it yet as far as I know...it's coming soon.

~~~
satvikpendem
The version is called 2004 so presumably April 2020 unless there are delays
due to COVID-19.

